# Medical Marijuana - Satvia Strains Question



## yooDAN (Feb 26, 2013)

I was thinking about how I prefer Sativa over Indica's and then thinking about the medical purposes what do Sativas have? Like I know Indica's work for headaches and sleeping problems etc... What type of medical 'problems' do you need to be advised Sativa's?​


----------



## pkush420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Satvia is your uplifted high a good daily smoker
always smoke your indicas at night.


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 27, 2013)

I know that, but what medical problems do you need to have to be given satvias


----------



## pkush420 (Feb 27, 2013)

imo: satvia is more of a mental state high. for depression or anexity.
indica is more for physical pain


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 27, 2013)

ahh okay, thanks


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Feb 27, 2013)

Does that answer your question?? I wanna say your answer lies within the chemical make up of the specific pheno that you enjoy. Now that our Pure or original landrace strains are all mixed up into poly hybrids, we cant find many pure sativas. Sub recently brought up some facts about terpenes having there own medicinal qualities, so its possible that the medical properties of each pheno would vary right? If most strains are both indica and sativa, I wanna say that the seeds itself is the only one who knows what its capable of. Chances are, next time you get high it will be from some type of hybrid cross so it could have both sativa and indica traits. All of this will be determined by flowering times and conditions.


----------



## nameno (Mar 17, 2013)

I wonder if somebody that is experienced in the right dept. could tell by the Dna of the seed what medical help we could expect?Peace


----------

